# Anyone coming back from France to England



## Jofisher (2 mo ago)

My Son is stuck in France his car is in the garage and he needs a lift home as his has now gone over the 3 months stay he has some stuff to bring back too.

He is near Fursac. Willing to pay for the life any offers. Thanks


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Try to find help on some local Brit facebook group
There are plenty of Brits here but I don't have contact with them
I'm very near Fursac but not planning a drive to the UK


----------

